# USB3.0 oder USB2.0 Stick



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche einen neuen USB Stick, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich einen 3.0 oder einen 2.0 kaufen soll.
Aktuell habe ich nur USB 2.0 am Rechner angeschlossen und auch nicht vor aufzurüsten bzw den
3.0 anzuschließen. Ist einer sehr schneller 2er günstiger als ein 3er und bekommt man mit nem 3er 
am 2er Anschluss auch ne gewisse Geschwindigkeit hin ?
Ein paar Empfehlungen wären auch hilfreich...
Er soll min 16 GB haben
MfG


----------



## killer196 (26. März 2013)

Also USB3 ist abwärtskompatibel, da sollte es keine einbußen geben in sachen tempo, wenn du ihn am USB2 port nutzt. Mach ich mit meiner festplatte auch.


----------



## TechGuru (26. März 2013)

Wenn du den stick länger behalten willst, würde ich usb 3.0 kaufen.
Einige Vorschläge:
Corsair Flash Voyager 32GB USB 3.0
ca. 27 €


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Wenn du den stick länger behalten willst, würde ich usb 3.0 kaufen.
> Einige Vorschläge:
> Corsair Flash Voyager 32GB USB 3.0
> ca. 27 €



Mit den Corsair hatte ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht in sachen Schreibgeschwindigkeit. 
Aber danke...
Also wenn es kein Problem ist kann man USB 3 nehmen, aber sind dienlichsten teurer als ein USB 2?
Vllt hat jemand ne Empfehlung aus dem MM dort könnte ich sofort hin,sofern das geht und die was haben


----------



## aloha84 (26. März 2013)

In seltenen (sehr seltenen) Fällen kann es passieren, dass USB 3.0-Sticks/Geräte nicht richtig von USB 2.0 Verlängerungen/Frontanschlüssen erkannt werden. (warum auch immer)
Dann hilft aber direktes anschließen.

Grüße


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Corsair Flash Voyager, gerade der hatte echte Probleme wenn es um die Schreibgeschwingigkeit ging 
der schaffte nicht mal 3 mb/s deshalb keinen Corsair mehr...


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ein USB 3 Stick.
Auch wenn du aktuel kein USB 3 hast wirst du es irgendwann haben und dann kann der USB 3 Stick seinen Vorteil ausspielen.


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein USB 3 Stick.
> Auch wenn du aktuel kein USB 3 hast wirst du es irgendwann haben und dann kann der USB 3 Stick seinen Vorteil ausspielen.



So sehe ich dass dann auch, und hättest du ein paar Empfehlungen für mich ?
Als Alternative hätte ich noch ne 60GB HDD die in meiner PS3 Fat verbaut war die könnte ich doch bestimmt auch in ein Gehäuse bauen. Gibt es dafür ein Gehäuse was keinen extra Strom brauch oder haben die alle Strom ?
Müsste eine 2,5er sein


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Du kannst auch eine 2,5 Zoll HDD in ein kleines Case setzen und es so nutzen. Das geht ohne extra Netzteil.
Aber ein Stick ist nun mal deutlich kleiner und damit handlicher.

Ich habe den hier. Damit bin ich zufrieden. Erreicht zwar nicht die Herstellerangaben -- aber welcher schafft die schon -- aber schnell genug ist er.
SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 64GB, USB 3.0 (SDCZ80-064G-X46) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Die 16er und 32er sind auch so schnell oder ?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe die 64GB genommen weil die Größe am Ende doch wichtig ist. 
Und einen zweiten Stick werde ich so schnell nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Hat sonst noch jemand Alternativen oder so ein case für die Hdd


----------



## Gary94 (26. März 2013)

Oft ist es so wie bei SSD's. Je größer desto schneller, ist auch bei USB-Sticks so, aber nicht so krass. Ich hab den Kingston DataTraveler HyperX30 64GB und bin vollstens zufrieden.
Klar für ~30€ mehr bekommt man schon 1 TB Platten, aber die kannst mal nicht eben in die Hosentasche stecken. 
Der Stick hat einen 8 Kanal SSD Controller verbaut. 
Trotzdem bricht er bei vielen kleinen Dateien genauso ein wie alle anderen, doch wenn es große Dateien sind dann geht das sehr fix.
Kann den Stick nur weiterempfehlen, doch etwas teuer ist er schon.


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

So nun habe ich den Bestellt


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bricht er bei vielen kleinen Dateien genauso ein wie alle anderen, doch wenn es große Dateien sind dann geht das sehr fix.


 
Das stimmt.
Deswegen packe ich viele kleine Dateien zu einer großen WinRar datei zusammen wenn ich was auf den Stick packen will.



JackOnell schrieb:


> So nun habe ich den Bestellt


 
Dann viel Spaß und lass Feedback hören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

Ich habe so ein Modell noch als USB 2.0, das ist schon ein recht fixer Geselle. Ich denke das war kein Fehlkauf


----------



## JackOnell (27. März 2013)

Mein aktueller läuft mit so richtig langsam, der schreibt Spitze 3,5MBs was dann schon nervt. Wenn der unter USB2.0 so um 15MBs schreibt wäre ich schon froh


----------



## JackOnell (28. März 2013)

So dank Alternate ist der Stick eben schon angekommen.
Ich habe ihn gleich mal getestet und bin begeistert, denn er schreibt über USB 2.0 mit 26mbs was ein riesen Unterschied zu 3,5mbs sind.
USB 3.0 müsste ich erst anschließen um es zu testen und dafür bin ich a zu faul und b geht das auf Kosten der PCIe lanes bei meinem Board...
{Zumindest bei Punkt a bin ich mir zu hundert Prozent sicher das meine Aussage stimmt } Die Packungsangabe schreibt bei USB 3.0 55mbs zum schreiben
Jedenfalls ne gute Empfehlung

Edit
Hab nicht aufgepasst deshalb Doppelpost sorry


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Ja die San Disc sind wirklich gut. Aber wieso hast du eigentlich nur 16GB genommen? Reicht dir das?


----------



## JackOnell (28. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja die San Disc sind wirklich gut. Aber wieso hast du eigentlich nur 16GB genommen? Reicht dir das?



Jo 16 GB langen ich habe noch den 8 GB Stick und wie gesagt die 60 GB HDD die ich einpacken werde und das sollte langen.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die USB 3.0 Ports testen ich habe gesehen das ich auf meinem Board 2 Stück habe und einen Externen
am Gehäuse der aber auf keinen Fall angeschlossen ist.
Weiss einer was passiert wenn ich nen USB 2.0 Hub, den ich noch habe an einen USB 3.0 Port hänge ? Also bleibt das bei 3.0 oder
ist am Hub dann nur noch 2.0 ?
Demnach würde ich dann einchach nur den Externen am Gehaüse anschließen...

Edit:
Über USB 3.0 schreibt er sogar mit 60 mb/s genial......allerdings hat das Board nur zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die sind hinten am Rechner, wo man nicht dran kommt und wenn ich meine USB Tardis anschließe habe ich auch nur noch USB 2.0...


----------



## NCphalon (29. März 2013)

USB 3.0 hat halt noch 5 extra-Kontakte, wenn der Hub die net hat is es nur USB 2.0.


----------



## JackOnell (29. März 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> USB 3.0 hat halt noch 5 extra-Kontakte, wenn der Hub die net hat is es nur USB 2.0.



Ja habe es gemerkt, dachte mir nur die wären baugleich...
Die einfachste Lösung wäre ne USB 3.0 Verlängerung dir ich dann hoch ziehe und am Schreibtisch hängen lass


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Genau. Kauf dir ein USB 3 Kabel und lege es so dass du den Stick bequem einstecken und abziehen kannst.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Genau das mache ich heute Mittag, gibt's das case für die HDD auch mit USB 3 und wenn bringt das was ?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Mit USB 2 hast du sonst so 20-25MB Leistung.
Wenn du ein USB 3 Case für die HDD nimmst hast du die gleichen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten als wenn du sie intern eingebaut hättest.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Werde diese Kiste mal testen...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Moment. Ich muss erst mal meinen Monitor umdrehen. 

Ja. USB 3 Case für die HDD. Dann teste mal wie schnell die HDD ist. Die Sache steht und fällt mit dem Controller der in dem Case verbaut ist.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Auweia, ich glaub ich muss die HDD erstmal im Bechner verbauen die schreibt gerade unter einem MBs

Edit 
das war ein Kalter, läuft nur mit USB 3.0 und am TV zb garnicht...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Funktionier es jetzt nicht?


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenigstens die Verlängerung habe ich bekommen.
Und jetzt muss ich wieder in den MM das bei der Osterhölle....
Ne es läuft nicht brauch wohl extra Strom für USB 2 am TV zb.
Dabei habe ichextra gefragt Spezialisten halt...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Sehr witzige Verlängerung. 

Und dreh endlich mal die Bilder um bevor du sie postest. Mein Monitor ist schwer. 

Ja das ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn die HDD nicht will. Kann eigentlich nur am Controller liegen. Tausch mal um und nimm sonst einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Oha meine Tadris steht auf dem Kopf.....Android + App = Kopfstand 
Ja echt komisch an USB 2.0 springt sie nicht an werder am Rechner noch am Tv oder Ps3. Nur am USB3 Port geht sie an und dann schreibt sie unter einem mbs und das passt nicht, so langsam kann die platte nicht sein


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Ja das kann nicht sein. Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine 2,5 Zoll Platte liegen um zu testen?
Eventuell aus dem Laptop kurz ausbauen?


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das kann nicht sein. Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine 2,5 Zoll Platte liegen um zu testen?
> Eventuell aus dem Laptop kurz ausbauen?



Ne werde jetzt aber die platte mal in den Rechner bauen

Edit
So hatte die Platte drin und die Schreibt mit guten 60 MBs und liest über 200 MBs also daran kann es nicht
gelegen haben...
naja leider hatten die nix mehr anderes im MM und jetzt hab ich ein 20 Euro Gutschein von denen

Bilder gedreht


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> naja leider hatten die nix mehr anderes im MM und jetzt hab ich ein 20 Euro Gutschein von denen


 
Kannst du den Gutschein nicht bei Mind Factory einlösen?


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Mit dem Gutschein ist nicht so dramatisch ich brauch da immer mal was nur jetzt nicht.

Ich google mich gerade so durch das hat echt schlechte Bewertungen bekommen Amazon und so...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Der Markt bietet viele HDD Case mit USB 3. Ich weiß aber nicht welche wirklich gut sind.
Sowas testet ja leider niemand.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

http://www.tomshardware.de/USB-3-25-zoll-gehause,testberichte-241085.html

Werde mich mal hier dran halten, finde auch die Idee mit der SSD im case gut...
Ansonsten wäre mal ein Test In der PCGH Print angesagt


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Das sieht gut aus. Bis auf einen Ausrutscher sind alle brauchbar.
Keine Ahnung was mit dem einen ist. Wahrscheinlich ein mieser Controller oder der Controller kam nicht mit dem Mainboard/Chipsatz zurecht. 

Ja ein PCGH Test fehlt definitiv.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Habe es schon angesprochen, Vllt un der nächsten


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Ich habe dein Post im Thread gelesen und mich angeschlossen.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe dein Post im Thread gelesen und mich angeschlossen.



Prima evtl wird es ja was,
Aber ich muss sagen ich hätte von ICY mehr erwartet... Ich frage mich wo dran es lag, Montagsmodell ? Fehlende extra Stromversorgung aber warum


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht einfach nur Pech.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Is schon klar 
Jedenfalls hätte ich einem zweiten Versuch niemals zugestimmt.

Edit:
Also was bei allen Tests fehlt ist die Verarbeitung der Gehäuse denn da scheinen alle
ihre Probleme zu haben...


----------

